# Indian Tumbler Pigeons



## udaypearl (Jul 16, 2009)

_*Hi all,

I am Uday from India. Please check my site for Indian Tumbler Pigeons @

http://tumblerpigeon.webs.com/*_


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Uday

WELCOME to Pigeon Talk,

Your birds are lovely.


----------



## udaypearl (Jul 16, 2009)

*Thank you Treesa*


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous birds. I'm especially fascinated by the Khatang. Is that name of the color or the name of the breed? Or both? I'm actually sending one of the pictures to a few friends of mine who are geneticists. Nice site and I'll be linking it to mine as well.

Frank Mosca


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bluecheck said:


> Wow! Absolutely gorgeous birds. I'm especially fascinated by the Khatang. Is that name of the color or the name of the breed? Or both? I'm actually sending one of the pictures to a few friends of mine who are geneticists. Nice site and I'll be linking it to mine as well.
> 
> Frank Mosca


I agree .. the Khatang are magnificent .. kinda like Archangels in color/markings.

Terry


----------



## nmz5000 (Jan 16, 2012)

bluecheck said:


> Wow! Absolutely gorgeous birds. I'm especially fascinated by the Khatang. Is that name of the color or the name of the breed? Or both? I'm actually sending one of the pictures to a few friends of mine who are geneticists. Nice site and I'll be linking it to mine as well.
> 
> Frank Mosca


https://plus.google.com/photos/107522664823371525405/albums/5921531102031270129

https://plus.google.com/photos/107522664823371525405/albums/5921438944812979089


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Lajawab. Uday bhai kamal ke parinde hain aapke pas. Main chandigarh ke paas rehta hu. Kya aap parinde bechte bhi hain? Chandigarh kafi dur hai vaise to par kash....!


----------

